# I'm completely a newb



## Probe 2C (Jan 2, 2009)

My wife's grandfather gave me 2 cameras to sell.

The first is a Zeiss Ikon Super Ikonta that from what I can surmise is a Zeiss Ikon, Super Ikonta II 531/2, dating it to the mid '50s (which fits with the timeline given to me by the above mentioned grandfather.)

From what I've seen this and similar cameras are selling for the mid $200 range (several are listed on Ebay higher, but I'm not sure if they are different models, or exactly how old camera pricing works).

Second up is a newer camera, a Mamiya Sekor 1000 DTL.  This appears to be something like an older SLR type camera, and I have a set of lenses to go with it.  

It looks more like it's a $50 set based upon what I've seen.

I know nothing of selling older cameras and don't want to just wing it on ebay/craigslist.  What would be the best method of ensuring I sell them quickly while also getting a reasonable return?

Pictures are included:










Any suggestions?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 2, 2009)

The Super Ikonta is the gem. It's the 6x9 version and it's a great little camera, very portable Medium Format.

What lens does it have? I assume is the Tessar.

In order to sell it well you need to provide info on the state of the bellows, lens, shutter, struts, range finder. See if everything works as it should. Check with a flashlight the integrity of the bellows. Check the accuracy of the range finder. See if the shutter works well, without any effort.

You could sell them here, at TPF if you wish. But I would also look into selling at eBay, there is a certain aura about that 531/2 and many collectors and even users want it for their collection.

On eBay you might be able to get up to $250, perhaps more if you have the Opton lens on.

The Mamiya is less wanted as a collector item, more like a user item. If you can get around $75.00, including the lenses, then you're in good shape.

Let me know about the lens and how the 531/2 functions.


----------



## Probe 2C (Jan 3, 2009)

Lens is Tessar 1:3.5 F 75mm, and looks to be in perfect condition.

No light comes through any of the accordion type part (bellows?).  The operation of the camera seems to be perfect, the shutter works as it should, and the strut system (I assume that's the part that pulls out the bellows) moves perfectly.

I don't have a clue how to use the range finder, so I can't report on it's function.

It also comes with the leather case as shown.  It's in really good condition considering the age, and still has the strap.

Anything else?


----------



## McQueen278 (Jan 3, 2009)

Man I've been looking for a users 531/2 for a year or so now, but people always want too much for them.  I'd do $100 for it with the Tessar and not knowing if it works.  That's just a buyers possition, but it's something to think about.  PM me if you want to get rid of it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have a serial number for the camera? It would help identify the year of manufacture and whether the lens is coated or not.


----------



## Probe 2C (Jan 3, 2009)

I believe the serial number is C14768.

It's on the back left hand side vertically.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 3, 2009)

OK, your camera was made between 1934 and 1936, the Tessar is uncoated.

Still, an excellent picture taker. I have the other two versions, the Super Ikonta A (6x4.5) and the B (6x6). The 6x6 is one of my favorite travel cameras, very compact and precise.


----------



## Probe 2C (Jan 3, 2009)

So I've been looking around since I posted the serial number.

Does the 'C' signify it is a a Super Ikonta C?

Most of what I have read has noted that in general it is tougher to find a really nice solid minty Zeiss Super Ikonta C than most Super Ikontas same with the Russian copies. BUT, they are usually fitted with the Tessar lens and give excellent results!

Also, the C is smaller and lighter (as a 6x9) than the B 6x6.


----------



## Probe 2C (Jan 12, 2009)

I posted it in the marketplace, but figured I'd copy in here since most people looking for an antique camera would be in this forum anyway.

It's for sale with $200shipped being my price.

I'd prefer sell to someone who is a collector, but if I don't get any bites I'm going to put it on Ebay with a $200 reserve.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 12, 2009)

Bummer...  I wish I had some room in my collection! That's a good price. Unfortunately I need to sell my cameras as well.

Good luck.


----------



## Battou (Jan 12, 2009)

Can I get a list of lenses associated with the Mamiya Sekor?

I have a Mamiya Sekor 500 DTL that is jammed so I have lenses that would make the 1000 DTL useable to me but before I can take interest in it I want to make sure I won't be duplicating lenses.


----------



## Probe 2C (Jan 13, 2009)

I know next to nothing about lenses, so I'm just going to give everything listed on the lens as the information.

Lenses are:

Vivitar 28mm 1:2.8 MC Wide Angle No. 28209564 49mm
Vivitar Telephoto 135mm 1:2.8 No.28105633 Auto
Vivitar Automatic Extension Tube AT-1 36mm (12mm on one end, 20mm on the other)
Mamiya/Sekor 1:1.8 F=55mm No.74474 Auto
Vivitar automatic teleconverter 2X-1

Also there is a General Electric Exposure Meter, Type PR-1 Serial No. L79459.
And a Sunpak AP-52 Thyristor flash.

I also found a Kodak pocket Instamatic 60 Serial No. 519703


----------

